

Google chairman gets called out for cutting off a woman talking about diversity - triketora
http://mashable.com/2015/03/16/google-schmidt-unconscious-bias/#:eyJzIjoidCIsImkiOiJfa2tzYm10YXc3aHB1ZDV0bSJ9

======
coreyp_1
Just because you do something, doesn't mean that it is motivated by bias.
Maybe her speaking patterns made it easy for someone to interject a thought,
more so than the other panelists. That's normal. "Cutting off" is a strong,
emotionally manipulative phrase, and I doubt that it was as drastic as it
sounds here. It was a panel discussion! I think this entire article only
exists to push an agenda.

